# Papa Boo is on the Haunt.



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello fellow sick haunters. I be Papa Boo. Father to BoysinBoo. A little history about me. My son and I got started about seven years ago finding it fun to scare the c___p out of little kids...and especially their parents. We started small, but as the years passed and my son got sicker and sicker, he carried me with him. I'm the builder of most structures, but BoysinBoo is the design genius. I'm not the creative one. I'm looking forward to picking your brains...no not literally. So get busy and give me some more ideas that I can steal from you. Yes, I'll be happy to share in return. LOL!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Papa Boo.
Nice name!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Well hello PaPaBoo!

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Papa Boo and welcome to HauntForum! It's nice to have you here.*


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

howdy PapaBoo.....how's the porridge? too hot? too cold? 

umm...nevermind.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to our nightmare. It's fun in here!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome Papa!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Papa, welcome!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Pop! 

Suppose I should put my two cents in here. He's full of it folks, half the ideas come from him. He usually tries to get off the hook by saying I need to fix it, but our best ideas seem to work out when we collaborate on props.

Okay this officially feels weird since I'm about to call you on the phone, but...Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Go ahead, pick our brains, we can take it.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Welcome. 

Papa Boo, I like the name as well.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome Papa!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to another member of our sick and twisted family!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Pick away most of us are not squeamish.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

How do ua doo Papa Boo?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome PapaBoo
I think it's cool that you work together.
My son would love to, but he is not able..you are lucky


----------

